# Is Doggy Day-Care OK for german shepherds?



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Max is six months old now. My human kids have gone back to college. He has to stay in his crate during the day now.
I work three days a week.We take a 1/2 walk in the morning..he really is still tired at 5:30 am lol! I come home for lunch and play with him for about an hour of jolly ball and digging etc. Get home at 5 pm and play till 10 pm. 

Today at lunch while I was getting his bone stuffed to put in his crate, he disappeared! He went and hid at the top of the stairs..he did not want to go in his crate. I felt terrible.

So, there is a day care that is gsd saavy, has good rubber flooring. Small groups. What do you all think? What experiences have you had? Or , should I just wait for Max to adjust to his new schedule? I sorta feel like he is in his most energetic phase,, at this age and I hate to coop him up, but don't want him screwed up either!

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine go to doggy daycare without an issue. I have 2 GSD's and a min pin. They all love it there and are among the favorites that go. There are a couple other GSD's that also attend on a regular basis. That being said it's all dependent on your dog. He may go and love it, he may go and hate it. Some dogs love to play with other dogs, some don't. 

I would recommend finding some in your area and talking to the people there. Most places require a couple trial days to see if your dog is suited for daycare. Wouldn't hurt to try in my opinion.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think I take doggy day care on a case by case basis. If I went and liked/trusted the staff, plus the dogs look healthy/happy and are managed by the staff then I would try it out. They are all different and some are much better than others with more qualified and knowledgable staff.

That said, I'd probably work more on fun time when I was home. Fun with me! So finding a wonderful place to go with my pup to train that we enjoy. Whether obedience, tracking, herding, agility, flyball, rally........... so many different choices.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I started taking Bear to Doggie Day care twice a month. It was more for him to get used to the idea of being there when we had him boarded a month back.
I also wanted to have him go for socialization because he really likes to play with other dogs and I knew that it was in a safe, supervised setting.

Maybe you can take him for half days for a few mornings and pick him up at lunch time. I bet he would be really pooped when you pick him up then!

I always have had a good experience and I know that Bear enjoys it when I take him occasionally.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd go check them out and ask if you can watch a normal playtime. Ask how they match groups, what would they do in a fight situation, etc. just try to get a feel for how they operate

If it looks great then try it out, it might be a great thing and he'll come home tired and happy! Or it might not be so great and you simply cease going


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My dog just started. Her breeder suggested it actually, it's a great way to socialize your pup if they have a good group of dogs. She comes home happy & tired. It did take her a few days to get comfortable there, so don't get upset if your pup is a bit stressed for a few days. 

Much better than leaving her crated for 10 hours while I'm at work.

Now she drags me to the daycare across the parking lot. She loves it and her new BFF is this little 3 month old shih tzu who bosses her around and wont' let her up to the top of the slide 

They send us pictures every day


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Think I take doggy day care on a case by case basis. If I went and liked/trusted the staff, plus the dogs look healthy/happy and are managed by the staff then I would try it out. They are all different and some are much better than others with more qualified and knowledgable staff.
> 
> That said, I'd probably work more on fun time when I was home. Fun with me! So finding a wonderful place to go with my pup to train that we enjoy. Whether obedience, tracking, herding, agility, flyball, rally........... so many different choices.


 
Max and I do lots of fun stuff together! Every other Weds is our annual class, Thursday is obedience class and Friday is dock diving. Saturdays is hiking/socializing with friends. 

The gal who owns the place I am considering is where Max does dock diving and obedience. She owns two gsd's herself out of Mike Diehls program, as is Max's dad. She is used to their rough-play! 

I think I might sign him up for a half day and see how he does!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I bet he would love it, I know Nita loves her doggie daycare!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

It didn't work out for my GSD but he just is not at all social with other dogs and he just is not the right temperament for it. It totally depends on your dog. It sounds like it would be worth a try though. I say go for it.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

My little girl goes to the day care without any issue! She is loved and she loves playing there. It's doggy heaven. She gets home very tired. I take her every Wed and Sat. Sometimes but rare I take her Sundays. BTW My GSD (Schatzi) is 6 months old as well.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

I've taken Avery to the one our vet provides once before he did ok. I'm thinking about trying the one that our training facility offers. I think they would be better equipped at playing with large dogs since the owner breeds American Bull Dogs also. I do not work but I do daycare him on days I'll be running around all day and he can't join me. I hate leaving him alone since I'm usually always there with him or he can join me. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

We take Ava to doggie daycare about once every week or every other week. She really loves it there! As soon as she sees we're pulling into the parking lot, she gets really excited and then drags me through the door and runs all the way to the back door to bet let into the play area.  She comes home pretty exhausted, and the workers let us know who her "best friends" are (apparently a Boxer and a Beagle are her favorites) and how she does each day she is there. It's a great way to socialize your dog, plus if you ever have to board, the dogs are already used to it!


----------



## kaiser777 (Apr 12, 2012)

We take our one year old to day care twice a week and she loves it. The place we take her to has a very large play area and that's a good thing because she doesn't like to feel "boxed in." We started her at another day care facility with a much smaller play area and she didn't get along too well with some other dogs because everywhere she turned she was almost bumping into them. She likes to play but she also like to have some alone time and escape the action.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about groups of strange dogs together. My personal experiences have not been good in a free run- pack environment.

IMO, since he's only 6 months, I would asume he would be playing with pups of similar age and temperament. As they get older, it may be a different story.

Just keep in mind, it could only take one fight to change your pup's temperament.
Ask me how I know this.

Be careful.
Get to know the staff.
See how many dogs.
Are they close in age?


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> I have mixed feelings about groups of strange dogs together. My personal experiences have not been good in a free run- pack environment.
> 
> IMO, since he's only 6 months, I would asume he would be playing with pups of similar age and temperament. As they get older, it may be a different story.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I decided against it! I got him the great dane sized crate and will just play hard, work hard on my days off. Hopefully he will adjust. I think I would just worry with someone else in charge of his well-being, if we did day-care. (OK, and I did stress about sending my kids to school..lol)


----------

